# Phoenix 2k2 and DCC



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a Phoenix 2k2 card I bought a few years ago that I'm not using. I want to install it in a loco that will have a lenz motor controller. 

How much programming of a 2k2 can you do with, say, JMRI?

I'd like to be able to do what I do with QSI--set the volume via CVs, and set a second "mute" volume the same way. On the P5, the volume up/donw are set to functions kets 7 and 8. JMRI can play the sounds on the 2k2, but 7 and 8 don't do anything it doesn't recognize it for programming, and so I can't figure out which CVs to change. 


Any suggestions?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It's puzzling why they would make a "DCC" board and make it respond to DCC commands, but not to DC programming. I'm sure it's possible, but as it is they force you to buy the Phoenix programmer, which does not run on a mac, just to do most basic DCC tasks. I'll have to install that silly volume switch somewhere: meanwhile, the QSI (and digitrax) decoders can change sound levels on the track via CVs.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

do you mean fuction 7 and 8 ? or cv 7 and 8 ?

fuction 7 and 8 on phonix are volume up and down and cannot be moved or changed


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's what I thought--but when I test it using the virtual cab in JMRI, the volume does not change. Maybe it has to be installed and on the track--it's possible that the combination of JMRI/Digitrax PS3 is the problem. But I can hear the sounds, and when I press horn the horn sounds, but the volume is fixed. 

Just to clarigy--I have the board out of the loco and the track power leads connected directly to the Digitrax PS3. I can here the motor sound change when I up the throttle, but the volume is VERY low and doesn't change


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Lownote, Have you looked at the 2K2 manual on the Phoenix web site? It doesn't cover a lot for DCC and I don't know if it will help you, but if you haven't looked at it, it might help. Seems to me that as opposed to the P5 and P8 boards, DCC was kind of an afterthought with the 2K2, but I hope maybe that manual will help a little if you haven't gone over it already.

Ed


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you Ed, I have, but no sale. I keep thinking there ought to be a simple way, and the 2k2 board was pricey, so I hate to see it going to waste. Does anyone know if the 2k2 responds to function keys 7 and 8 for volume? In the end it's not that big a deal if I have to use the switch, but it's cludgy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, I do not believe that the 2k2 allows function keys to do volume up or down directly. 

You could add a function decoder to control the volume up and down wires, I believe it has been done for the Revolution. 

The FL4 comes to mind. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I got this message from Phoenix when I emailed them: 

"Functions 7 and 8 were assigned to volume on most of the 2K2's. On the early one's you had to turn up "off" before down would work and vice versa. (Functions are normally latching except F2). We changed it so that an up function would also cancel the down etc." 

So it looks like the answer is maybe, but probably not on my unit, since I can't get 7 & 8 to do anything using JMRI. 

Not sure how I'd go about getting a function decoder to change the volume--changing the volume on the 2k2 (unless fct. 7&8 work) requires a switch with three leads going to terminals 4 5 and 6 on the 2k2 board. I'm not sure how I'd wire the FL4 to change volume, but it'd be worth trying


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

ANy chance Phoenix would be willing to upgrade your 2K2 to the "newer" version that you could control??? When I call them on the phone, they have been very helpful for me.

Ed


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

if you have the phonix programer you can load the newer stuff but he does not 


I set most 2k2 boards up with a volume control switch ( dpdt momentery ) as it shows in the drawings for the board as I did not find f7 and f8 to work well 

as for working sounds with the f keys ie bell blowdown and such i find the 2k2 does does fine and have them in several locos 

but for programing I use his interface thru his jack as talking to it with cvs is not the best or fastest way


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The F7 and F8 thing on a P5 works but is problematic. If one of them is activated, but the packet that says to turn the function off doesn't get through, the volume will just decay to zero and the unit will act like it is dead. This doesn't seem to happen the other way. 

Phoenix hadn't done a very good job at DCC compatibility as of a several years ago. This is why I've not purchased any more Phoenix stuff. I'd rather to get systems that actually work with DCC even if the sound may not be quite as good. QSI and ESU seem to BOTH work well and sound good. Tsunami sounds good but doesn't work so well, especially during programming. ESU and Tsunami are pretty much restricted to HO. There is a large scale ESU decoder but it is really expensive. Digitrax works well but the sound complexity and quality are not as good as the others, but they are less expensive than anybody.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree--it's odd to have some DCC control but not the larger DCC command set, since other sound cards give you so much more control. I have the thing set up and working, with the little toggle switch to control volume


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Also for what it's worth this the Phoenix card is on an old LGB 0-4-0 2060 starter set diesel, because it was already set to a diesel sound file. 

Because this locos has limited power pickup, and runs in a switch yard that tends to get dirty, I decided to try a Lenz Gold Maxi decoder with the "power3" module. Based on what I've seen so far, it works exactly as advertised--the little loco ran nicely over leaves and sections of track I haven't cleaned in 6 months or more. I'll play with it a while and post a review


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I think you will be way happy with what you have done ...


glad you got it all sorted out


----------

